# Yote in a bucket



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Caught this guy yesterday


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Gknoettgen.

Thanks for sharing your pic, congrats !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site ! Congrats on your catch.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow. Don't see that every day!


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow. Don't see that every day!

That's what I thought. Ole boy must have been pretty hungry


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HA !! Good one, Congrats.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job welcome to the site.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congats on the coyote. Was this a raccon set that it got hung up in?


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

I've seen several raccoons taken that way but never a yote! Cool!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats!!!! :teeth:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats! I couldn't see the pic, it's a little small...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nevermind, I clicked on it! Are you sure it wasn't that the wood fell on him? lol


----------

